# Anonymous May Challenge: “Holy Darkness”



## Chesters Daughter (May 1, 2020)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED. We are implementing this policy in an effort to protect anonymity as well as to spare our entrants the agony of being unable to respond to any critique they may receive for what could conceivably seem like eons. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.

*As previously announced by Gumby, we've updated the *challenge rules*. Henceforth, all submissions will be anonymous.

*Please remember that in submitting an entry you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*The prompt for this month's challenge as chosen by ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord is: *Holy Darkness 

**Your entry must be submitted anonymously and therefore should be PMed to me, Chester's Daughter, so that I may post it for you. Please be sure to indicate in your PM on which board you prefer your work posted, PUBLIC or SECURE. I am responsible for linking all entries posted on the secure board to public board.

***VERY IMPORTANT*** Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you PM it to me as you will be unable to edit your work once I have posted it. If your work requires a disclaimer, please inform me in your submission PM.

PLEASE ALSO NOTE THAT ANY ENTRY POSTED DIRECTLY TO EITHER BOARD WILL RESULT IN THAT PARTICULAR WORK BEING DISQUALIFIED, BUT YOU WILL BE PERMITTED TO SELECT ANOTHER WORK TO ENTER ANONYMOUSLY THROUGH THE REQUIRED CHANNELS. 


Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro.



This challenge will close on the 15th of May at 7pm EST.*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 3, 2020)

*Dark Knight of Th’dore*

It is there in the tales
told by rain, utterances
in tongues of rain spatter.

Knight from a deeper place—
he, who walks in the shadow
of Death, a reaper’s blade.

Stride by embattled stride
he comes, presses the swell
of a tide, a plague in bloom.

Utter Dark

All he is, will ever be written—
amid cold, brittle constellations.
One star, a lone, beacon light.

He, son of the major, the minor,
the hint of brighter life beyond
decayed star tatters, a rift void.

In the lee of the Swan’s shadow
he comes, the gentle reply—
the call, small voices unheeded.

His devotion steadfast. Promises—
unspoken. Tales untold, the pages
unwritten. Legend in sighs hidden.

Knight unseen, veiled by sunsets,
magma fed light, as with deeper
night he wakes. Quietly bright—

Th’dore, Knight of Ursus might.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 6, 2020)

*
Wholy Dark*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 7, 2020)

*
The Mountain*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 7, 2020)

*A Pointer’s Inescapable Comeuppance*

You aim your index —
clad in fine cowhide
to lure broke sisters
with wily guise —
straight at my chest
and condemn my ass to hell.
Boy, that bath you took
three years ago
sure has made
your empty head swell.

You preach, but don't practice,
yet hide your insides well
once you set those tootsies
in the mega money-maker,
with a few fellow fakers, 
and you all slither under 
that gullible, 
ooey-gooey spell.

Your costly cologne 
can't compete with the reek
of bogus from your pores  
but don't you worry none,
I vow not to mention it
to any of your whores.

With ear piece and emblem,
you are the “security ministry”
sheathed in Calvin Klein,
so importantly tasked 
with keeping congregants in line.
You heavily pad 
baskets being passed
oblivious 
to our bodies' need to dine,
and can't even assign blame
to too much Communion wine.

Can I please get an amen
from the lions' den
as you dress to impress
and starve our family to death 
to lay paving stones of green
that will never go where you seem
to think they'll lead.
Of funds, God has no need.

I worship alone
from a room I rarely leave,
so you label me heathen
and mistakenly believe
you have a say in my fate.
Such arrogance from a soul
who lovingly cultivates hate.
Loath to tell you, dear,
that pointer of yours harbors
neither magic nor faith.

I'd tell you where to shove it
but that would smack of sin,
so you keep directing that digit
until incessant ticks 
turn it thin as a pin.

Before long, I'll end up 
right where I belong,
and luckily,
so will you;
you'll find your finger's been untrue
and there's naught you can do
to defy _your _destination.

I find succor in the fact
we will never meet anew,
for the Lord ain't blind
nor can He be wooed,
and, my miguided judge and jury,
He has _always
_been watching you.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 12, 2020)

*For Your Own Protection*

Scratch marks tracking dates
They cover walls, which keep me safe
Monitors illuminate other inmates,
but cracks let the darkness in

Squeezed until we soften
Feel almost free if I don't resist
Cultivated gardens of invisible irons 
that tighten around my skin

Heretics fight the herd
Pray to our jailers and repent
They will let all of us leave I'm told
once the prison is within


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 14, 2020)

*
holy darkness *


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 15, 2020)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

